# AMETHYST reached her first milestone!!



## Eugin

*To our own **precious stone **of this prestigious forum,*
*many heartfelt thanks for all your precise and intelligent contributions to it and your kindness in your answers*  ​ 
*Congratulations **on your first 1.000 posts and keep them coming to enlighten us with your wise words!!!  *​ 
*Un abrazo para tí, Samantha!!  *​


----------



## heidita

Very nice posts, Amethyst.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Ed the Editor

*Hola** Amethyst*,

*Pongo tu nombre en púrpura, porque es el color de la amatista.

Felicitaciones en esta gran ocasión de tu primeros 1.000 posteos. Siempre eres muy acertada, amistosa, y modesta.

¡Ojalá que tengamos otros 1.000 muy pronto!

Saludos,*
Ed


----------



## AmethystSW

Muchas gracias a todos. Es un gran placer estar con gente como ustedes. No puedo decirles cuánto he aprendido en este maravilloso sitio.

Eugin: Gracias a ti por ser tan amable y dulce. Y gracias también por el abrazo. Siempre me hace feliz ver tu adorable gato ( :

Heidita: Muchas gracias. Me alegro de poder ayudar y estoy tan agredecida por la ayuda que he recibido. Me encantaría este sitio.

Ed: Muchas gracias. ¿Supiste que púpura es mi color favorito? Es un placer compartir los foros con alguien como tú.


----------



## AndREA22

*¡¡¡¡Muchísimas Felicidades Samantha!!!!*

*Eres una persona muy amable, fuiste la primera que respondio a mis posts y eso no lo olvido, sigue con esa actitud tan genial  *​


----------



## mimi2

Chúc mừng Samantha!
Cảm ơn bạn đã luôn ở bên cạnh giúp đỡ tôi.
Thank you so much, Samantha.


----------



## AmethystSW

*Thank you!!!*

AndRea22:  ¡Muchas Gracias!  Me alegro de poder ayudarte.  Eres tan amable conmigo, gracias  

Mimi22: Cảm ơn Mimi rất nhiều. Tôi rất vui có được một người bạn tuyệt vời như bạn.


----------



## Eugin

*Do you speak perfect Spanish and also Vietnamese?? *

*You don`t cease to surprise me, Sam!!!   You are brilliant!!!!  *


*All the best for you, girl!!!*


----------



## AmethystSW

Eugin said:
			
		

> *Do you speak perfect Spanish and also Vietnamese?? *
> 
> *You don`t cease to surprise me, Sam!!!   You are brilliant!!!!  *
> 
> 
> *All the best for you, girl!!!*


I have *just started* trying to learn Vietnamese (with the help of my friend Mimi, actually), so I don't know how to say much of anything yet.  Thank you so much, though!   

*I wish all the best for you too!!!*


----------



## Txiri

You are da girl!  Thank you so much for your thoughtful posts!  You are amazing, too, with your very very insightful posts in Spanish and English, on top of your computing wizardry, and NOW you´re learning Vietnamese too????  By the time you´re thirty, you´ll be President!  (And we could use a new one, now ...)


----------



## AmethystSW

*Thanks, Txiri!* You have always been so kind to me in these forums and I'll never forget. I don't think I'd want to be president even if I could be, though, hehe. I'm not the type to want to make big decisions and boss people around.


----------



## 3.1416

*Yep!*
*it has been almost a month since you reached your milestone.*
*So i do not have anything new to say.*
*I have a lot of kind words to you but i think you know them all.*
*Keep up that attitude, it is contagious!!!*
*All The best!*
*                                                                                   P*


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Amethyst!*

You are truly a jewel in the crown of WR.  Keep it up!


----------



## Mei

CongratulationS  Amethyst and thank you for all you help! 

Mei 

(Thanks girl  )


----------



## AmethystSW

Thank you very much.  I'm sorry I haven't been online as much lately.  You are all so kind.

3.1416:  Muchas gracias.  Siempre es divertido hablar contigo.

fenixpollo: Thank you so much.  I'm so grateful to have found a website like this one.

Mei: Muchas gracias Mei.  Y gracias a ti, he aprendido tanto por tus posts.  Se escribe "congratulations" en plural, para que sepas ( :


----------



## Outsider

_¡Enhorabuena, Amethyst!_
​


----------

